# Cosa



## danieleferrari

Hola:

¿Qué os parece la palabra "*cosa*"? ¿Se suele utilizar muy a menudo en español? Mi profesora de la uni siempre nos ha dicho que, aunque se emplee en el *habla diaria e informal*, en Italia se emplea mucho más. En mi idioma, de hecho, representa una palabra *muy versátil y vacía*; designa algo *muy indefinido*. En español también, pero a lo mejor no se emplea tanto. Mil gracias.

Oye... Te digo *una cosa - *Senti... Ti dico *una cosa*

Ho visto *coso*... Come si chiamava? - He visto *al tío ese* (pondría)

Ho fatto *due cose* al computer, poi sono andato a letto.


----------



## Mister Draken

Hola, Daniele

Caveat: mis impresiones provienen de una variante (el castellano del Río de la Plata) profundamente influenciada por el italiano.

Habiendo dicho esto, la palabra cosa se usa mucho por aquí, pero alguien consciente del uso "correcto" intentaría evitarla por ser muy coloquial, muy burda e imprecisa. Aunque por supuesto en algunos contextos es necesaria y precisa.

Primer ejemplo, en el resto de los países predomina "te digo algo".

Segundo ejemplo, existe un tango cuyo título es "Los cosos de al la'o". O sea, los vecinos, las personas que viven en la casa de al lado. Decirle coso a alguien suena despectivo.  Es preferible evitarlo si no se quiere ser grosero. Mejor el tipo, el tío (España), etc.

En el tercer ejemplo, sí usaría "dos cosas".


----------



## danieleferrari

Mil gracias @Mister Draken. Me parece muy interesante lo que has puesto con respecto al segundo ejemplo.


Mister Draken said:


> Decirle coso a alguien suena despectivo.  Es preferible evitarlo si no se quiere ser grosero. Mejor el tipo, el tío (España), etc.



Me permito añadir un par de ejemplos a los de arriba;

Ho visto *cose*... (por mucho que te las contara, no te las creerías - algo que te deja boquiabierto)

Non trovo il *coso*, sai dov'è? (un objeto bien definido en mi mente, pero no me sale cómo se le llama - el mando de la televisión...)

Ho visto *cosa*, come si chiamava? (alguien, femenino, como el primer ejemplo)


----------



## Mister Draken

En Argentina circula la mofa de que cuando no sabemos cómo se llama algo le decimos la cosa, la cosita, el cosito... es típica conversación de ferretería y los ferreteros están hartos de que los compradores no sepan los nombres de las piezas, de los repuestos, en definitiva, de las cosas. "Me daría esa piecita, la cosita esa que sirve para unir los dos caños, ya sabe, el cosito ese...." Y además la cosita o cosito tiene sinónimos: el pendorcho, el pirulo, el pituto. Estos últimos, como no tienen codificación ni estandarización, se usan muy subjetivamente.


----------



## danieleferrari

Mister Draken said:


> Y además la cosita o cosito tiene sinónimos: el pendorcho, el pirulo, el pituto.


Anche in italiano, sì.


----------



## lagartija68

De acuerdo, pero "tipo" no es mucho mejor que "coso" para designar a una persona. El tipo o la tipa suenan algo despectivos también.
Y agrego del lunfardo el término "cusifai" para desingar a una persona, que creo que viene del italiano "cosa fai?"


----------



## Mister Draken

lagartija68 said:


> De acuerdo, pero "tipo" no es mucho mejor que "coso" para designar a una persona. El tipo o la tipa suenan algo despectivos también.
> Y agrego del lunfardo el término "cusifai" para desingar a una persona que creo que viene del italiano "cosa fai?"


Es cierto. Es la diferencia entre "algo" despectivo y "completamente" despectivo.


----------



## Lamarimba

danieleferrari said:


> En mi idioma, de hecho, representa una palabra *muy versátil y vacía*


Me gusta la expresión (la he aprendido de Paolo Conte) _ tutto un complesso di cose._

Son muchas cosas, mil cosas, pero que vienen a concurrir en una sola. Y peliaguda.


----------



## Azarosa

''Cosa'' (f) “Coso” (m): 1 Palabra, 4 Letras, 150.000 significados. Es sinónimo también de 150.000 sustantivos.


----------



## Mister Draken

Muy ilustrativo el título de un tango: L_os cosos de al lao._


----------



## danieleferrari

'Vaina' es el equivalente semántico en República Dominicana, seguro .

También nos valdría > _roba _(una _cosa _es una _roba, _sust. fem. sing.).

Mi dai quella *roba*? (desconozco su naturaleza, no sé qué es, no me acuerdo cuál era su nombre...).

Chi ha messo quella *roba* sul tavolo? Roba

P.D. Hay que matizar un poco la cosa . Hay una sutileza aquí, ya que _roba _remite también a una idea de asco. A mí me parece algo despectivo.

Ma mangi quella *roba*? (che schifo!).


----------



## lagartija68

Mister Draken said:


> Muy ilustrativo el título de un tango: L_os cosos de al lao._


Lo habías dicho en el segundo comentario.


----------



## Mister Draken

lagartija68 said:


> Lo habías dicho en el segundo comentario.



¡Con lo que odio las autocitas!


----------



## violapais

A mis hijos les canto una canción que hace:
Veo veo
¿Qué ves?
Una cosita
¿Qué cosita es?


😀😃🙂


----------



## danieleferrari

El 'veo veo' también es un juego.


----------



## Penyafort

Estoy convencido de que en los diccionarios de frecuencias de ambos idiomas la palabra figura entre las más comunes. Puede que en italiano aparezca más veces porque en español se reduce en contextos en que se dice "algo" o "lo", por ejemplo. Pero en muchos casos en que un italiano dice _roba_ un hispanohablante dice simplemente cosa. Supongo que dependerá bastante del hablante y del contexto y registro usados.


----------



## danieleferrari

Penyafort said:


> Estoy convencido de que en los diccionarios de frecuencias de ambos idiomas la palabra figura entre las más comunes. Puede que en italiano aparezca más veces porque en español se reduce en contextos en que se dice "algo" o "lo", por ejemplo. Pero en muchos casos en que un italiano dice _roba_ un hispanohablante dice simplemente cosa. Supongo que dependerá bastante del hablante y del contexto y registro usados.


Pues sí, coincidimos.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Solo quisiera añadir que tanto_ cosa_ como _roba _y aún más _coso _pertenecen a un lenguaje muy informal (registro coloquial). Por lo general, en contextos más formales  se sustituyen por otras palabras o locuciones. 
Espero que mi comentario no aperezca superfluo e innecesario.


----------



## danieleferrari

Olaszinhok said:


> Solo quisiera añadir que tanto_ cosa_ como _roba _y aún más _coso _pertenecen a un lenguaje muy informal (registro coloquial). Por lo general, en contextos más formales  se sustituyen por otras palabras o locuciones.
> Espero que mi comentario no aperezca superfluo e innecesario.


Y crean *cohesión grupal*, desde mi punto de vista.


----------



## danieleferrari

Penyafort said:


> Estoy convencido de que en los diccionarios de frecuencias de ambos idiomas la palabra figura entre las más comunes.


Habría que averiguarlo, estimado @Penyafort, un día ya me pongo al lío.


----------



## Lamarimba

danieleferrari said:


> Y crean *cohesión grupal*


¿También en el caso de que uno le diga a otro *cuatro cosas*?


Edito

¿Sostienes que el uso de palabras "muy versátiles y vacías", como tú mismo dices, crean "cohesión grupal"? 
Eso daría para un estudio.


----------



## danieleferrari

Lamarimba said:


> ¿También en el caso de que uno le diga a otro *cuatro cosas*?
> 
> 
> Edito
> 
> ¿Sostienes que el uso de palabras "muy versátiles y vacías", como tú mismo dices, crean "cohesión grupal"?
> Eso daría para un estudio.


Tú siempre me lo pones chungo, @Lamarimba 😝.

Fuera bromas, sí, desde mi punto de vista crean cohesión grupal, justo como _cerebroleso _(tecnicismo médico que los jóvenes emplean a diario) y otros coloquialismos (_fre, frate, zio, sega __..._). Pero bueno, investigaré. Se trata de lexemas que se amoldan a la situación comunicativa. Que valen para todo, vamos. Un tecnicismo no asentado en el habla cotidiano quedaría raro (rompería la cuarta _máxima conversacional de Grice_, Grice).

Eso sí, tu _cuatro cosas _ya me parece algo más idiomático.

Sono uscito e ti ho lasciato *quattro cose* sul tavolo (no tienen por qué ser cuatro).

Quando torni dallo stadio, dimmelo che ci sono *quattro cose* da fare (no tienen por qué ser cuatro).

P.D. _Roba _también significa _droga > Hai la roba? _(que yo sepa, _cosa _no se emplea con esta acepción, de momento).


----------

